# [Gelöst] PyQT4 Problem

## bloedie

Hi.

Ich habe folgendes Probelm bei einem world update. Das ich einfach nicht 

gelöst bekomme.

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-python/PyQt4-4.5_pre1[dbus,qt3support,svg,webkit,X]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-python/PyQt4-4.5 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "kde-base/pykde4-4.2.4-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.2.4" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.2.4" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

```

Hat jemand eine Idee oder Lösung für mich?

Cu.

BloedieLast edited by bloedie on Tue Jun 16, 2009 8:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *Quote:*   

> One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:
> 
> - dev-python/PyQt4-4.5 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

 Dies sollte eigentlich nicht mehr aktuell sein..

Laut

PyQt4-4.5.ebuild 

```
KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~hppa ~ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc ~x86 ~x86-fbsd"
```

versuche es doch nach einem "emerge --sync" nochmal.

----------

## firefly

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
>  *Quote:*   One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:
> 
> - dev-python/PyQt4-4.5 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword) Dies sollte eigentlich nicht mehr aktuell sein..
> ...

 

wiso soll das nicht mehr aktuell sein? in deinem Auszug aus dem ebuild steht auch ~amd64 drin.

----------

## revargne

 *bloedie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (dependency required by "kde-base/pykde4-4.2.4-r1" [ebuild])
> ...

 

Diese Pakete sind alle noch mit ~amd64 maskiert. Bei mir zumindest.

Dann sollte eigentlich ein

```

echo '>=dev-python/PyQt4-4.5' >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

```

unkritisch sein und Abhilfe schaffen.

Anmerkung:Bei mir ist auch die 4.5 und nicht die 4.5_pre1 im Portage.

Ciao,

   der Martin

----------

## Josef.95

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Hi
> 
>  *Quote:*   One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:
> 
> - dev-python/PyQt4-4.5 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword) Dies sollte eigentlich nicht mehr aktuell sein..
> ...

 

Ahhrrg Sorry, da hast du natürlich recht!

Ich hatte da irgendwie (masked by: missing keyword) im Kopf..

mein obiger Beitrag ist damit also hinfällig

Sorry!!

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

 *Quote:*   

> Anmerkung:Bei mir ist auch die 4.5 und nicht die 4.5_pre1 im Portage.

 

Und genau das scheint ja das Problem zu sein.

Dann werde ich wohl erstmal damit leben müssen bis die Developer 

das ändern oder die Version in den Tree mit aufnehmen.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## Finswimmer

 *bloedie wrote:*   

> Hi.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Anmerkung:Bei mir ist auch die 4.5 und nicht die 4.5_pre1 im Portage. 
> 
> Und genau das scheint ja das Problem zu sein.
> ...

 

Eben nicht.

pre1 ist doch "jünger"/unfertiger als der fertige 4.5er Release.

Mach mal ein emerge --sync

dann solltest du die neue Version bekommen.

Tobi

----------

## firefly

Ihr alle missversteht was  :Smile: 

Ein ebuild hat als dependency >=pyqt4-4.5_pre1. Im portage tree existiert aber nur ein ebuild mit der version 4.5, welches mit ~amd64 masked ist. so steht es auch in der ausgabe  :Wink: 

Die Version 4.5 ist aktueller als die Version 4.5_pre1

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-python/PyQt4-4.5_pre1[dbus,qt3support,svg,webkit,X]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-python/PyQt4-4.5 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword) 
```

----------

## revargne

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Ihr alle missversteht was 
> 
> Ein ebuild hat als dependency >=pyqt4-4.5_pre1. Im portage tree existiert aber nur ein ebuild mit der version 4.5, welches mit ~amd64 masked ist. so steht es auch in der ausgabe 
> 
> Die Version 4.5 ist aktueller als die Version 4.5_pre1
> ...

 

```
!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-python/PyQt4-4.5 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword) 
```

Aber genau das heißt doch, dass Version 4.5 erstens im Portage ist und zweitens die dependency erfüllen würde ^^

Oder stehe ich da grad' auf dem Schlauch?

----------

## firefly

 *revargne wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   Ihr alle missversteht was 
> 
> Ein ebuild hat als dependency >=pyqt4-4.5_pre1. Im portage tree existiert aber nur ein ebuild mit der version 4.5, welches mit ~amd64 masked ist. so steht es auch in der ausgabe 
> 
> Die Version 4.5 ist aktueller als die Version 4.5_pre1
> ...

 

Du hast zum teil recht. Die Abhängigkeit ist erfüllt. Nur Portage kann das Paket nicht installieren, da es über das Keyword ~amd64 maskiert ist. Es muss erst explizit demaskiert werden.

Wie das geht hat schon revargne geschrieben.

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

Das ist schon klar, nur dann kommen die nächsten blocked packages.

```
[blocks B     ] >=dev-python/PyQt4-4.5_pre1 (">=dev-python/PyQt4-4.5_pre1" is blocking kde-base/pykde4-4.2.4)
```

Die auch nicht aufgelöst werden können.

```
emerge -av pykde4

[uninstall    ]  kde-base/pykde4-4.2.4  USE="-akonadi -debug -examples -kdeprefix -semantic-desktop"

[blocks b     ] >=dev-python/PyQt4-4.5_pre1 (">=dev-python/PyQt4-4.5_pre1" is blocking kde-base/pykde4-4.2.4)

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/pykde4-4.2.4-r1 [4.2.4] USE="-akonadi -debug -examples -kdeprefix -semantic-desktop" 4,626 kB

[ebuild     U ]   dev-python/PyQt4-4.5 [4.4.4-r2] USE="X dbus kde%* opengl phonon%* qt3support svg webkit -assistant% -debug -doc -examples -sql% -xmlpatterns%" 6,780 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-python/sip-4.8 [4.7.9] USE="-debug -doc%" 599 kB

[blocks B     ] >=dev-python/PyQt4-4.5_pre1 (">=dev-python/PyQt4-4.5_pre1" is blocking kde-base/pykde4-4.2.4)

```

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## Finswimmer

Schmeiß die betreffenden Pakete runter.

Portage schafft es manchmal nicht einen Block aufzulösen.

Bei einem Neu-Emerge schafft er es dann, die Abhängigkeiten richtig aufzulösen.

Tobi

----------

## firefly

das ebuild pykde4-4.2.4 hat einen block definiert, welches verhindert, das pykde4-4.2.4 mit pyQt4 >= 4.5_pre1 installiert werden kann.

im ebuild pykde4-4.2.4-r1 ist dieser block entfernt worden.

Also wenn du pyQt4-4.5 installiert haben möchtest musst du auf pykde4 auf version 4.2.4-r1 aktualisieren.

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

Nachdem ich alle betreffenden Pakete entfernt hatte

funzte es.

Danke.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

